

Ask HN: Are you going to participate in this years Google Code Jam? - holdenk

Are you planning on participating in this years Google Code Jam? It starts on Friday.&#60;p&#62;I'm curious, what language,libraries or tools are you planning on using?&#60;p&#62;Do you have any pre-written contest code that you find useful?
======
_genova
pertamax

